

Why won't Bitcoin die? - rdl
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/21/4348064/why-wont-bitcoin-die

======
Skibb
It will eventually. Vinkle-Loss twins are not exactly an omen of success. And
what currency has a director?? Sounds like someone got carried away a bit.

~~~
rdl
Bitcoin is both a payment system and a currency. And essentially all
currencies have directors, too. But absolutely all payment systems do.

